# Went to a Parrot Show & look what I came home with!



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

It was the annual November Newark Parrot show this last Sunday. I had no intention of getting any new parrots as my collection is pretty complete :2thumb:

However, I did manage to come home with a new family member :whistling2:

So, here she is making her RFUK debut, Golizhii (Goli):



















I think she dreams of being a Cheer Leader when she is older having a pom pom type tail like this:










and here she is running around with her new housemate Nizhi


















She was sold as a Chocolate but to me she looks more like an Apricot & could well be related to Rains little Rave. Or is she a champagne? She does need a few months on a diet change so she wont look quite so orange :blush:


----------



## abijoshwalker (Oct 16, 2008)

ah bless so sweet what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Gizzy_Shizzy (Oct 31, 2008)

awww they're soo sweet :-D


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww now she is a pretty skunk :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I FEEL A .........

*SKUNK FEST!!!!!!!!!*

COMING ON :flrt::cheers::roll2::lol::roll::jump:<3:grin1:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow she,s lovely, i never knew you could keep skunks as pets till i came on this forum , dont they ever stink you out ? and how does the small compare to a ferret. ? forgive me my ignorance but i think they are lovely and would love one .:flrt::flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my god you are worse than me!!!!!! 

Lovely skunks though! :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

denny2 said:


> Wow she,s lovely, i never knew you could keep skunks as pets till i came on this forum , dont they ever stink you out ? and how does the small compare to a ferret. ? forgive me my ignorance but i think they are lovely and would love one .:flrt::flrt:


 
They smell much less than a ferret!!! Most of the skunks about at the moment are descented so cannot spray. 

I have an entire skunk but cannot testify as to how bad a spray smells because he is very well socialised and had never been scared enough to spray yet.

Although a descented skunk does not smell any worse than a cat or dog, they are pretty messy and they poo a lot! (and yes, their poo stinks!)

They make superb 'pets' with the right person :2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

they were selling skunks at newark!?!?!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> they were selling skunks at newark!?!?!


 
i dont think they were though i think ken met up with someone goin there to collect her

i want a friend for domino now!!! grrrrr


skunk est pouchie, yes please!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ooooooo nice one ken!!! she is luverley!!!!!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> Wow she,s lovely, i never knew you could keep skunks as pets till i came on this forum , dont they ever stink you out ? and how does the small compare to a ferret. ? forgive me my ignorance but i think they are lovely and would love one .:flrt::flrt:


I have 2 fully loadeds but have felt the wrath of three lol 2 at once when i was looking after bam her and havoc tag teamed me :devil::lol2:

and siku sprayed a few weeks ago warning hav off as he was trying to ahem him :lol2:

there spray when they do spray stinks to high hell BUT its a case of you can either tolerate it or cant stand it :lol2:

im wierd and can tolerate it so im okies but many of my neighbours gag when they smell it :lol2::lol2::lol2im lucky i have fab neighbours haha)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

and how rude of me i forgot to say OMG ken she is just gorgas :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> they were selling skunks at newark!?!?!


Hehhehee NOooooo they were not selling Skunks at Newark on Sunday, I had organised it in advance :2thumb:

Goli is settling in quite well, her & Nizhi are sharing a bed (cat carrier for now till I get an alternative) even though a little cramped. Together they love stomping at Dill the dane, who being blind cant work out what the noise is all about :lol2::lol2: bless him :whistling2:

Nizhi has the better appetite of the 2 & in comparison it almost appears like Goli dont eat :blush: but I have (as new worried parents do) sat watching for ages to make sure she is eating ok :2thumb:. IN fact, they are both happy to share one large food bowl making my life easier :no1:

Just got to get Nizhi's final innoculations done later this week or early next week & also book Goli in for her 1st lot & for worming. I can hear the receptionist now telling me off for choosing a not so normal name because she cant spell Golizhii :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

She is so pretty, what a gorgeous colour :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> She is so pretty, what a gorgeous colour :2thumb:


 
Thanks for all the nice comments :2thumb:

As for colour, I had ordered a choccie girl but am pleased with her regardless as she is so puuuuuuuurrrrrrrddddddy :flrt:. Also she is a similar colour to Rain/Toms little Rave, this could well be as they are from the same breeder & dare say they could even be siblings - Golis parents were a B&W with a C&W. It will be interesting to see what colours come from Rave when Kat & Tom breed her next year & who knows maybe one day I will cosider breeding either Nizhi or Goli or both - I must be crazy if I did both lol


----------

